# Emersed Garden cube



## ghostsword (2 Jul 2012)

This is a 35cm optiwhite cube.

Hardscape is bogwood and some seriyu stone.

Plants are pogestemon (downoi), java fern, hygrophila corymbosa and hydrocotyle sp japan. Also got some emersed riccia and moss on the rocks and wood.

Easy to take care and low maintenance. 

Covered to aid with moisture and keep snails away. 




___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Jul 2012)

As with everything you do luis, it looks great. Any plans to flood eventually? 

Pogostemon looks great.


----------



## sarahtermite (2 Jul 2012)

Looks fab! What substrate are you using?


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (2 Jul 2012)

Very, very nice!


----------



## ghostsword (2 Jul 2012)

Substrate is amazonia. 

I would like to raise the water level a bit, but only after summer. Want to see these plants grow much more and have some flowers.

The emersed java fern is my favourite.




___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Westyggx (2 Jul 2012)

Looking good Luis i love your emersed set ups.


----------



## ghostsword (2 Jul 2012)

Emersed are easy, and less things to go wrong, so I can concentrate on composition and have more tanks going.

Hard is to dispose of the cutings.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## Morgan Freeman (2 Jul 2012)

Is there even enough sun?


----------



## tim (2 Jul 2012)

dispose of them by selling them another stunning setup


----------



## Alastair (2 Jul 2012)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Emersed are easy, and less things to go wrong, so I can concentrate on composition and have more tanks going.
> 
> Hard is to dispose of the cutings.
> 
> ...



If you get any cutttings from your hygro corymbosa I'll take them luis they look good emmersed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostsword (2 Jul 2012)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> Is there even enough sun?



Now with the summer it will be better.. But yes, could so with more sun.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## ghostsword (2 Jul 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I could send you some cuttings, but I have a hard time in getting cuttings from emersed to take hold. They all melt unless they are in water all the time.

Pm me your address and I will send you some.


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## ghostsword (9 Aug 2012)

The tank has been moved inside, to make space for a larger tank outside.


Emersed scape by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Emersed scape by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr

Emersed Java fern

Emersed scape by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr

On Location

Emersed scapes by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


___________________________
Luis 
@ghostsword


----------



## ghostsword (13 Aug 2012)

Some updates.. 

Had to add the mini houses, they were just too cute..


Cube Garden by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------

